# Soccer training in so cal over holidays



## John (Oct 25, 2017)

We are looking for some training for my daughter over Thanksgiving and Christmas Holidays.  We will be visiting the North San Diego County area over the holidays and she wants to keep sharp.  She has been working out with a DA team, trying to get a permanent spot on the team.  Has been working hard, but realizes that she needs to keep training.  So are there any camps or training programs out there that would help a High School Sophomore stay sharp and improve over the holidays?  Any ECNL or DA coaches that would welcome an extra player to work out with your team?  Will pay all applicable fees.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 26, 2017)

https://www.catalystsoccertraining.com/

Try Catalyst Soccer training.  Great trainers that are not affiliated with any club.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 26, 2017)

Totally confused your profile says you are from La Costa?
Are you trying to plug one of the garbage local Thanksgiving camps that are aplenty? 
If so just post the link


----------



## Surfref (Oct 26, 2017)

You don’t really need a camp.  You need an individual trainer to tweak her skills, speed and agility.


----------



## John (Oct 26, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Totally confused your profile says you are from La Costa?
> Are you trying to plug one of the garbage local Thanksgiving camps that are aplenty?
> If so just post the link



Have family in La Costa, that’s where we will be staying. Not trying to plug a camp.


----------



## John (Oct 26, 2017)

Surfref said:


> You don’t really need a camp.  You need an individual trainer to tweak her skills, speed and agility.


Thanks, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## outside! (Oct 26, 2017)

Surfref said:


> https://www.catalystsoccertraining.com/
> 
> Try Catalyst Soccer training.  Great trainers that are not affiliated with any club.


Catalyst has some great trainers. I can personally recommend Alicia, Matt, Adam and Nuno.


----------



## sandshark (Oct 26, 2017)

You want to see her "stay sharp" drop the entire soccer thing and force her to take it easy. She wont lose a single step after taking two -four weeks off, if anything she will learn to maybe miss it? And she will for sure learn to clear her mind and re-fresh her self. I bet you she will come back on fire and ready to play.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 26, 2017)

sandshark said:


> You want to see her "stay sharp" drop the entire soccer thing and force her to take it easy. She wont lose a single step after taking two -four weeks off, if anything she will learn to maybe miss it? And she will for sure learn to clear her mind and re-fresh her self. I bet you she will come back on fire and ready to play.


Best words ever spoken. Take a soccer break! No talk no training.


----------



## John (Oct 26, 2017)

sandshark said:


> You want to see her "stay sharp" drop the entire soccer thing and force her to take it easy. She wont lose a single step after taking two -four weeks off, if anything she will learn to maybe miss it? And she will for sure learn to clear her mind and re-fresh her self. I bet you she will come back on fire and ready to play.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mirage (Oct 26, 2017)

bit late but taking couple of weeks is good but do work on cardio so that when returning, you're not out of shape.  It can very quickly degrade for game shape.


----------



## original805 (Oct 26, 2017)

John said:


> We are looking for some training for my daughter over Thanksgiving and Christmas Holidays.  We will be visiting the North San Diego County area over the holidays and she wants to keep sharp.  She has been working out with a DA team, trying to get a permanent spot on the team.  Has been working hard, but realizes that she needs to keep training.  So are there any camps or training programs out there that would help a High School Sophomore stay sharp and improve over the holidays?  Any ECNL or DA coaches that would welcome an extra player to work out with your team?  Will pay all applicable fees.


who does your daughter play for?


----------



## sandshark (Oct 27, 2017)

original805 said:


> who does your daughter play for?


 DO NOT answer that! It will get back to the club or coach if you ever talk openly and honestly on this forum and your kid will pay the price. Nothing good can come from that info.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 27, 2017)

If you are going to have her train, I would recommend the following:
Daniel McKell, Mindes Delorean (spelling) Alex Walker.  All are or were with LAGSD.  Good people. Good trainers.  Daniel coaches the San Marcos HS varsity team.  Daniel and Mindes also run some camps.  Good luck.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 27, 2017)

outside! said:


> Catalyst has some great trainers. I can personally recommend Alicia, Matt, Adam and Nuno.


And Samantha


----------



## Desert619 (Oct 27, 2017)

I would also recommend  the catalyst training center.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 30, 2017)

at her age and level dont need to feel in training. can set up at any open park or place. now, if the motivation is to see what is around the area? then i understand. might not be bad to get an outside perspective. 

can maintain cardio on their own, find a 24hr fitness.


----------



## CoachMike (Nov 13, 2017)

If you're looking for something private, then I have had experience with 3 Lions Coaching. I think its a small company but they travel to you / a local park and the coaches have been really beneficial.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 13, 2017)

My kid is playing rec basketball for the next 8 weeks.  Try something new that she wants to do.  Another sport, hiking, bicycling, anything that keeps them active and in shape, but lets them try and do some other things.


----------

